# getting back into it - crankbait making tutorial



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey gang-

I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't been fishing or making lures in forever, but the bug to make some lures has bitten and I thought it would be fun to document how I make "crankbaits". I encourage people to try it out- it is a lot of fun and rewarding to catch :B on your lures. Please ask questions, comment, make suggestions, etc. This is just how I do it and it works for me. I will try to "get r done" in a timely manner, but no promises lol.

The first picture shows starting material. The balsa "A.C. Shiner/Rapala" style use balsa wood that can be obtained at JoAnn Fabrics, Hobby Lobby, or any hobby store. These pieces started out as 1" X 1/2" X 3' and 1" X 3/8" X 3'. 

The other cranks will be my first "homegrown" style :S:B. The branch came from some type of paulownia/basswood tree in my front yard that is always dropping branches. The wood has a low density and I think it will work well. The wire in the pic is some wire I picked up at Napa. I probably will not use that wire for these lures (it is slightly thicker that the wire I currently use) but it will be used for bigger lures in the future.

Tight lines,

James


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I can't seem to add/update pics to my first post so I will reply instead. Here are the 5 I am going to work on. So far just whittling. You can save some time with a belt sander. Top left "bagley fat cat style with a barrelnose". I think I'll leave some of the bark on and also leave the front with the "whittled look". Top right (will someday hopefully soon be a) "creek chub pikie/a.c. shiner hybrid". I decided I liked the lower 2 balsas "upside down" after I carved them. That lower left is going to be a "very buoyant sub-waker that can be cranked in fast". The lower right balsa will be an "a.c. shiner style". And the middle right I don't know what is going on with that. Some type of river runt style that I'm not too fond of yet. More carving and sanding, just wanted to add a pic.

Update = see latest pic. Sand, sand, sand to get the shape you want. The basswood is working out nicely. I think those two may be "woodies" lol. James F - I will be foiling the other 3 (and I may incorporate some foil into the "woodies"). The longest balsa is 11 mm thick while the "middle length" balsa is 9 mm thick - "super slender shiners". I've decided to bag the river runt style for now. And I flipped the other two "right side up" (at least for now).


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I like the A.C. Shiner. I thought I had one but can't find it. They aren't cheap! Are going to foil it?


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hi there james how are you I have been very interested in building my own body bsits I'm just not sure of myself but I think I want to give it a try I have slot of woodworking tools I'm a little ticked off on dome of the more expensive bsits I've been buying the quality is just not what it use to be james I troll for Erie wslleye that's most of my fidhing is it possible to build my own plugs that will run true in the water if do james how would I go about starting I know that I will not be a pro on my first few bsits but I am very interested in trying I just don't no ow anyone that does it and can't really get advice from anyone james any help or tips you could give me would be very greatly appreciated james thank you for your time
Gino


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey there Gino-

While I have trolled fine behind a yak (which I think is slower than your typical motor boat trolling speed) I have never trolled my handmade lures behind a boat. I think most would work but some may tend to roll over at higher speeds. I am able to fish them reeling in fine, just not sure about trolling at higher speeds.

In general

1. The smaller you make your baits, the harder it is to get them to "swim properly"

2. The deeper the diver, the bigger the challenge.

3. For best results keep your center of gravity as low as possible.


Having said that, building a fish catching lure that you have more confidence in over anything you can buy requires time and patience more than anything else. My first bait swam fine and so have all the others bar one. Getting a bait to work/ swim properly is notnearly as difficult as it looks. I really was "blown away" when my first bait not only swam but swam well. Of the probably 150 or so cranks Ive made, ive only had one that does not swim properly (works fine at slooooower speeds)and it has two joints in it. 

I would get started on a design, I think you will be more than pleasantly surprised at what you can do. If your first version needs refinement, refine it. Thats how we all started. Quite hobestly, this really is a "dream come true" as I always thought it would be super cool to catch a fish on a lure you made. I had little confidence starting out, but other than time (and lots of it) it really is not that difficult.

And Ive been lagging on this project.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

What do you seal the wood with, after your done sanding, and ready to paint?


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I seal with either super glue (most my my lures are smaller) or dilluted thinned epoxy (used to use devcon 2 ton, now am using envirotech lite, like them equally well). For my thinner I used epoxy thinner, maybe 1:1 ratio?.(i do small usually one lure batches in bottom of pop can, just try to pour about the same amount of each in, then I stir (small wiha flathead works nice, I then use this to help apply epoxy)until I get the viscosity I want (as you stir and the thinner evaporates, it gets noticeably thicker). That was a random bottle that is now gone so I will have to find something else(have not seen "epoxy thinner" on any store shelves)..any suggestions? The superglue (I use whatever is cheapest, just not gel) absorbs better/more into the wood but both seem to equally get the job done- never had any probs with either. This project is still lagging, sorry. If I use epoxy to seal(hand applied, usually just rub it in), I think I do a light sand with fine sandpaper after to get a "perfectly" smooth finish before applying foil(since I dont yet have an airbrush, I usually foil). I used to mostly seal w super glue, now it is mostly epoxy (cheaper, less fumes to me that superglue) Hope that helps.


----------

